# Celtic Cattys Blue Four Seasons Slingshot Band 0,7 (25-10) & 8mm steel



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Again more shooting after "The End". 
Despite of Celtic Cattys not so great customer service and they had no interest to shipping to Finland (worldwide shipping ???) I finally have these 4 Seasons Blue bands. 
Big thanks to SlingshotForum member "Tony AKA Forgotten" for sending these bands 🙏👊😎
And these bands are very good 👏👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Right on AKAForgotten! Glad you like the bands Kalevala, they’re next on my list to try out. 👍


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Great groups, great shooting!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

My pleasure brother and you put them to good use, excellent shooting 👊


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shoot'n Kalevala! Aka forgotten way to help a sling brotha out! Literally bands of brothers! I love it when slingshots bring us together, no matter who and how far you are! No boundaries! 

Sling-On!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> Right on AKAForgotten! Glad you like the bands Kalevala, they’re next on my list to try out. 👍


Really good bands, but not yet better than Snipersling Yellow with same measurements.
It is possible, that with different tapers these are...
Yesterday I tried 0,5 thick with 8mm steel and had that WOW feeling again.
Nice !!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Great groups, great shooting!


Thanks Valery 🙏😎
Fun to shoot with new bands 👍


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> My pleasure brother and you put them to good use, excellent shooting 👊


Once again, Big Thanks brother 👊😎
I'm going to send something to You. Not sure yet what 😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shoot'n Kalevala! Aka forgotten way to help a sling brotha out! Literally bands of brothers! I love it when slingshots bring us together, no matter who and how far you are! No boundaries!
> 
> Sling-On!


Thanks Covert5 🤘😎
I'm so happy, that AKA Forgotten helped me, when Celtic Cattys had no interest.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Right on AKAForgotten! Glad you like the bands Kalevala, they’re next on my list to try out. 👍


Thank you brother, we are one family here 👊



Kalevala said:


> Really good bands, but not yet better than Snipersling Yellow with same measurements.
> It is possible, that with different tapers these are...
> Yesterday I tried 0,5 thick with 8mm steel and had that WOW feeling again.
> Nice !!!


Think you have already guessed 0.5 is my favourite in this band 😁👊


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Once again, Big Thanks brother 👊😎
> I'm going to send something to You. Not sure yet what 😊


The least I could do bro, no worries and my pleasure 👊 Was fun watching the postal tracking as well 😅


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> Really good bands, but not yet better than Snipersling Yellow with same measurements.
> It is possible, that with different tapers these are...
> Yesterday I tried 0,5 thick with 8mm steel and had that WOW feeling again.
> Nice !!!


Hey thank you. Very good to know. I’m a fan of Snipersling Yellow so that gives me a great comparison. I’m short draw, but I’ve been shooting SnSl Yellow .5’s tapered 25-15 on my Torque and I can resonate with that “wow” feeling man. When slingshots turn into magic. 💯


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

That Celtic blue stretches like mad. 700% elongation and lasts forever. I love the .5 and .6

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Blue is the new black for looking cool also 😎 I will now hang my head in shame and return to the woods


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> The least I could do bro, no worries and my pleasure 👊 Was fun watching the postal tracking as well 😅


I just watched tracking again and it is still on its way 😂.
Finnish post, awesome 👏👎


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> I just watched tracking again and it is still on its way 😂.
> Finnish post, awesome 👏👎


🤣🤣🤣 USPS is the same, I sent @SteveJ in Texas some band a few days after yours, been showing stuck in Chicago since 12th. Alas his hasn't arrived yet 😢


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

AKA Forgotten said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 USPS is the same, I sent @SteveJ in Texas some band a few days after yours, been showing stuck in Chicago since 12th. Alas his hasn't arrived yet 😢


 Im keeping hope alive though lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

SteveJ said:


> Im keeping hope alive though lol


Me too, their site says not late for another 20 days 😁 Covid extra time 🙈🤞


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn as always brother. 
Good on you AKA!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn as always brother.
> Good on you AKA!


Thank you brother, the least I could do 👍


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Where do you get Celtic Catty Blue. I went on face book and can't order, then I went to their web site and that is not up and running ... HOW DO YOU ORDERED SOME ROLLS ?

wll


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

wll said:


> Where do you get Celtic Catty Blue. I went on face book and can't order, then I went to their web site and that is not up and running ... HOW DO YOU ORDERED SOME ROLLS ?
> 
> wll


There was announcement two weeks ago, that Celtic Cattys are on some kind of fair. 
Now there is only "Coming back soon".
I tried also make an order from Celtic Cattys couple weeks ago. 
Despite "Worldwide shipping" no shipping method to Finland...
Also no interest to send bands to Finland any other way.
Thanks to AKA Forgotten 🙏🤘👊😎, he sent bands to me.
I really would like to get these bands somehow easier...


----------

